# Ex19



## Govner (Feb 11, 2016)

I would like to just clarify the process for a non-EU spouse of an EU citizen moving to Spain:

If I have successfully completed and received EX18 for a residence registration certificate and my non-EU wife wishes to move here and live with me for longer than 90 days I believe we will need to fill in EX19 form?

If she arrives beforehand do we have 90 days for that residence card to be received otherwise the visa in passport would expire and she would have to leave Spain?

Is the EX19 resident card for non-EU spouse allowing my wife to work in Spain?

Thanks you in advance!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Govner said:


> I would like to just clarify the process for a non-EU spouse of an EU citizen moving to Spain:
> 
> If I have successfully completed and received EX18 for a residence registration certificate and my non-EU wife wishes to move here and live with me for longer than 90 days I believe we will need to fill in EX19 form?
> 
> ...


Once you have registered as resident your wife completes EX19 & applies for _residency as the spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights. _

Once that application is submitted she can stay. She doesn't have to leave once the 90 days are up. She would only have to leave if for some reason her application were rejected.

Once she has her resident card she can work - although we have a member here who was apparently told that he could work once he had applied.


----------



## Govner (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response!

How about the process for our baby who has an EU passport? Is there another EX18 form needed for her?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Govner said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> How about the process for our baby who has an EU passport? Is there another EX18 form needed for her?


Yes. The same form that you filled in - only for her.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Govner said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> How about the process for our baby who has an EU passport? Is there another EX18 form needed for her?


Yes that's correct. Your baby will have to register as resident in the same way as you will, but as your dependent


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Yes that's correct. Your baby will have to register as resident in the same way as you will, but as your dependent


How does it work with dependants? Do they have to prove an income of over 600€pm and/or savings?

At what age does this 'kick in'?

When do dependants become 'individuals'?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> How does it work with dependants? Do they have to prove an income of over 600€pm and/or savings?
> 
> At what age does this 'kick in'?
> 
> When do dependants become 'individuals'?


I believe you are an 'individual' at age 18. At least that's what my daughter was told when she tried to get a copy of her res. cert. not long after her 18th birthday. They expected her to prove income etc. & re-register as an adult, even though a) she only wanted a copy & b) after 5 years you aren't supposed to have to prove anything for a 'permanent' cert. 

She didn't argue the point at the time & we found another way around the problem.

I think the amount required for a dependent is largely left up to the funcionario


----------

